# Things You Love the Most About the Furry Fandom



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

- Yiff
- They're so accepting
- Yiff
- Talented cartoon artists
- Yiff
- The majority is not straight
- Gay yiff


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Can I put you specifically in the "what do you hate about the furry fandom" thread?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Nothing
[/thread]


Icarus615 said:


> Can you put you specifically in the "what do  you hate about the furry fandom" thread?


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> - Yiff


No.


> - They're so accepting


I hate you.


> - Yiff


No.


> - Talented cartoon artists


Who use their fantastic talents to draw fetish porn.


> - Yiff


No.


> - The majority is not straight


The people who shout loudest are the ones who want to be recognised as gay. The people who are happy as they are, straight or gay, keep their gobs shut. So of course you think it's that way, because this place is crawling with people who need to be individual and unique by proclaiming loudly how much they love anus.


> - Gay yiff


No.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nothing
> [/thread]
> 
> Sounds like a plan!



I put "Nothing." first as my post, and edited it to make it better. 

You cheater.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> - The majority is not straight


hate to break it to youNah, it is just a guilty pleasure to inform you the fandom is going straight at a rate of around 9% a year because of how of all the newfurs.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I like the murrypurry yifftastic gay porn too, and all the non-hetero people.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> - Yiff
> - They're so accepting
> - Yiff
> - Talented cartoon artists
> ...



lol@u


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

I dunno :/


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

Certantly not the things in this thread.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

The problem is, that the fandom had a high concentration of gay people to begin with. Now, when you have a lot of gays in one place, a sort of concentration effect occurs. You may only have 50 gays, but their fabulous powers combine to give a gay-reading of over 9000.

Unfortunately, when such a level is reached, it goes a bit quantum, and the Supergay effect occurs. Essentially Anti-gay.

The homosexuality reaches a critical trigger point and flips alignment, causing new people to become unrepentantly straight.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The problem is, that the fandom had a high concentration of gay people to begin with.





Voidrunners said:


> The problem is





Voidrunners said:


> problem



I don't see gayness as a problem. Homophobe!!!!


----------



## Misterraptor (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't see gayness as a problem. Homophobe!!!!



I see a problem right now.
SO MANY EXCLAMATION POINTS.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Homophobe!!!!



Some of my best friends are black gay.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> I see a problem right now.
> SO MANY EXCLAMATION POINTS.


no u!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't see gayness as a problem. Homophobe!!!!


straight-phobe


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> straight-phobe



Anal-probe.

Wait, what?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> straight-phobe



It's called heterophobia.  But I dun have it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Anal-probe.
> 
> Wait, what?


I always knew aliens were gay :V


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> - Yiff
> - They're so accepting
> - Yiff
> - Talented cartoon artists
> ...



-Mostly is shit
-Pisses me off
-Mostly is shit
-I'll give you that one
-No
-Wrong, and what's wrong with straight people?
-Disgusting.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

all my furiends are in it =3 <3~


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> -Mostly is shit
> -Pisses me off
> -Mostly is shit
> -I'll give you that one
> ...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> all my furiends are in it =3 <3~


Wait how could furiends not be in it?  Wouldn't they just be friends if they weren't.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> -Wrong, and what's wrong with straight people?



Alien is just mad he can't seduce them.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> Alien is just mad he can't seduce them.



There is a minor difference between "seduce" and "frot himself madly against their legs".


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> Alien is just mad he can't seduce them.


I really hope he gets tested regularly to be honest, I'm kinda worried about him.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

What do I love the most about the furry fandom?

AleutheWolf. â™¥


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> Alien is just mad he can't seduce them.


He has tried on several occasions and he can't get me to admit that I am bi. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He has tried on several occasions and he *can't get me to admit that I am bi*. :V



I think you just did.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

This thread is a lie D:


----------



## Melo (May 7, 2010)

I like the unique, mature character of furries themselves as well as the clean, straight art.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think you just did.


You do realize he was just messing with you... right?


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait how could furiends not be in it?  Wouldn't they just be friends if they weren't.



look
this thread is going to have to take what it can get


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think you just did.


Nope.

I didn't.

and I'm not.

Guys are not sexy.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> ...


I disagree.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Guys are not sexy.


and they don't have boobs.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and they don't have boobs.


Exactly!

Tits are the best.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I disagree.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


FINISH HIM!

Also there is nothing I love about how the fandom has become.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


Let the fad rest in peace, don't try to resurrect it! It won't be the same!


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


>


Everybody run!



Voidrunners said:


>


Yesz!


----------



## Browder (May 7, 2010)

Oh dear, it's back? Fuzzy Alien you are indeed a successful troll if you can get the broom on the second page.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> FINISH HIM!
> 
> Also there is nothing I love about how the fandom has become.



i dont know
i learned about the fandom mostly through crushyiffdestroy
and i heard some super horrible things about how the fandom _was_


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i dont know
> i learned about the fandom mostly through crushyiffdestroy
> and i heard some super horrible things about how the fandom _was_


Unfortunately crushyiffdestroy is true 


Voidrunners said:


>


*begins clapping*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> [boom headshot]



Did you actually have that saved?


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

You know what's the 'in' thing these days?

Vacuums.


----------



## Browder (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know what's the 'in' thing these days?
> 
> Vacuums.



You just had to didn't you?


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Did you actually have that saved?



I hoard.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Unfortunately crushyiffdestroy is true
> 
> *begins clapping*


 

That shit is awesome xD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know what's the 'in' thing these days?
> 
> Vacuums.


Uh, a dude lost his dick due to a vacuum, I don't think you want to go there.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

I like to yiff.
I like porn.
I like talking to people about random crap.
I like many things.
I like that my friend said "Why are you a furry?"


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Uh, a dude lost his dick due to a vacuum, I don't think you want to go there.


That's hot.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


Did it melt my skin off?

Awesome!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's hot.


Well now I know what to get you for your birthday.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did it melt my skin off?
> 
> Awesome!


It's official. Heckler & Koch thinks he's his avatar.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's official. Heckler & Koch thinks he's his avatar.


But it is me! I have the spirit of a sexy fox inside of my eval ugly hy00man skin.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it is me! I have the spirit of a sexy fox inside of my eval ugly hy00man skin.


Now he tries to cover it up by passing it off as a troll post.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Uh, a dude lost his dick due to a vacuum, I don't think you want to go there.


 ouch that sucksguess he held the hose on to tigh....err never mind


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> ouch that sucksguess he held the hose on to tigh....err never mind


Is there something you want to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

... How does a household vacuum contain enough power to rip someone's dick off? That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


NEED PILLZ HERE!


Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... How does a household vacuum contain enough power to rip someone's dick off? That makes no sense whatsoever.


Fuzzy test it :V


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



KILLING SPREE!


----------



## Melo (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... How does a household vacuum contain enough power to rip someone's dick off? That makes no sense whatsoever.



You sound like you know an awful lot about household vacuums.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... How does a household vacuum contain enough power to rip someone's dick off? That makes no sense whatsoever.



p sure it's just an urban legend cooked up by a mother who was sick of finding jizz dripping from the vacuum nozzle every time her teenage son had "cleaned his room" the day before, or something.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> p sure it's just an urban legend cooked up by a mother who was sick of finding jizz dripping from the vacuum nozzle every time her teenage son had "cleaned his room" the day before, or something.


Wrong one, what I'm talking about was the dude fucked the bristles, the new vacuum cleaner was one of the ones with the hard bristles and it fucked it up.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

..I don't even wanna know


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wrong one, what I'm talking about was the dude fucked the bristles, the new vacuum cleaner was one of the ones with the hard bristles and it fucked it up.



Actually...Some older styles of vacuums had a fan just inside the hoover body. The story was that a guy decided to do away with the hose, and just stuck his cock right in the machine to cut out the middle man.

Funny how things turned out, really.


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wrong one, what I'm talking about was the dude fucked the bristles, the new vacuum cleaner was one of the ones with the hard bristles and it fucked it up.



Oh DAMN.  That's a SPECIAL kind of stupid right there.  Assuming that it's true, of course.



Voidrunners said:


> Actually...Some older styles of vacuums had a fan just inside the hoover body. The story was that a guy decided to do away with the hose, and just stuck his cock right in the machine to cut out the middle man.
> 
> Funny how things turned out, really.



New meaning to the question "Cut or uncut?"


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

We should send in that story to mythbusters :V


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

https://www.goofball.com/news/jersey_new_masterbate_penis_Life_In_A_Vacuum


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

what do i love the most about the furry fandom
well on this forum we can take a topic like that and discuss the niceties of getting your dick mutilated with a vacuum
and that's just something you don't get in the so-called "civilized" non-kittycat people society


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Is there something you want to share with the rest of the class?


 err... cough,cough. shop vac.mumble mumble


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> err... cough,cough. shop vac.mumble mumble


kinky


Voidrunners said:


> https://www.goofball.com/news/jersey_new_masterbate_penis_Life_In_A_Vacuum


aaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

I got several hits for the same story, but half of them require registration to view the rest of the article. Unfortunately, the shittest website is the one with the most info.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

drinking and reading faf.

so fun!


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> what do i love the most about the furry fandom
> well on this forum we can take a topic like that and discuss the niceties of getting your dick mutilated with a vacuum
> and that's just something you don't get in the so-called "civilized" non-kittycat people society



I could joke about this kind of shit on p much any of the gaming forums I used to frequent, actually.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I could joke about this kind of shit on p much any of the gaming forums I used to frequent, actually.



Well, then, I give up


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

It's sad that I missed the broom fad. 

On topic, I the cute, cartoony animal people in the fandom. And most of the fursuits are nice. And you guys. That's about it.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

Great. A death fad.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's sad that I missed the broom fad.


oh the horrors there i was a raw noob fresh to the line. when i was violated cruelly by those cursed brooms.you are better off missing them


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



I eat babies? Awesome.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I eat babies? Awesome.



Stop ruining the effect, dammit.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Stop ruining the effect, dammit.



Sorry...

OH MY GOD! I AM NOT EVIL!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sorry...
> 
> OH MY GOD! I AM NOT EVIL!


 not even a little bit??


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> not even a little bit??



...well, this one time at furcamp...


----------



## Oovie (May 8, 2010)

When some of our more perverted friends get themselves into a rather embarrassing situation that spreads throughout the internets and television.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...well, this one time at furcamp...


 do tellOHHH do i have time to get some popcorn first?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it is me! I have the spirit of a sexy fox inside of my eval ugly hy00man skin.



...Heckler, are you confused?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...Heckler, are you confused?


Y-yes... =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Y-yes... =[



You just need to mingle with your own kind. That will help you!











Speaking of eating babies...Voidrunners.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Me next


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Me next


 NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


 relax you'll get your turn


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

This is the the most awesome thread evah!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

Actually, I lied, the thing I love the most about the furry fandom is one guy. I'd trade all my gay yiff for him.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Actually, I lied, the thing I love the most about the furry fandom is one guy. I'd trade all my gay yiff for him.


Awwww that's so sweet of you. I <3 you too.


----------



## Melo (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Awwww that's so sweet of you. I <3 you too.



Heckler is worth one stash of gay porn.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Heckler is worth one stash of gay porn.


Ooh what am I worth?!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Actually, I lied, the thing I love the most about the furry fandom is one guy. I'd trade all my gay yiff for him.



And I know who that is ^^

(Hint for all else, it's not me xD...derp)


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And I know who that is ^^
> 
> (Hint for all else, it's not me xD...derp)


You're right.

It's me.


----------



## Melo (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ooh what am I worth?!



A box of magnum condoms. 

Extra lubricated.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> A box of magnum condoms.
> 
> Extra lubricated.


That doesn't sound very exciting


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That doesn't sound very exciting


but its whats in them that counts don'ta know


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That doesn't sound very exciting



It sure as all hell does to me.


----------



## Luca (May 8, 2010)

... I leave for how long and now people are being valued in porn and sex products? Damn furries.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> but its whats in them that counts don'ta know


latex??


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It sure as all hell does to me.




Oh murr xD


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That doesn't sound very exciting


 


Midnight Panics said:


> A box of magnum condoms.
> 
> *Extra* lubricated.


 It's exciting. When men use extra lube, it means they don't want to hurt you. They care about you, Willow.

Plus, lube is expensive. Extra lube would be costly.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It sure as all hell does to me.


Wanna yiff


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's exciting. When men use extra lube, it means they don't want to hurt you. They care about you, Willow.
> 
> Plus, lube is expensive. Extra lube would be costly.


I didn't think of it that way *blush*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff



It depends, are you a Magnum man?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It depends, are you a Magnum man?


Yes.

Yes I am.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I didn't think of it that way *blush*


 Wow, I can make girls blush by talking about lube.

Now to try this *IN THE REAL WORLD!*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes I am.



Well I'm sorry then, it would hurt too much. Better luck next time though, bro.


I kid, I can totally take it.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well I'm sorry then, it would hurt too much. Better luck next time though, bro.
> *
> 
> I kid, I can totally take it. *


*
* Alright then let's get started!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Yiffy. 

/thread.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Wow, I can make girls blush by talking about lube.
> 
> Now to try this *IN THE REAL WORLD!*


It was more the fact that he wouldn't want to hurt me that made me happy


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> [/B] Alright then let's get started!


 zing! shot down at the last moment.you better at cards?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

This poor thread has been killed by foxes...yet again!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Come on guys, can I have a funny pic of my avy? ;^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Come on guys, can I have a funny pic of my avy? ;^;



No. Why would they?


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 8, 2010)

The porn. I know, I know, I'm horrible


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy's avatar.


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> abitfuzzy's avatar.



This and FAF.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

the existance of FAF, the bit more sane/ a different crazy than the rest of the fandom


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> abitfuzzy's avatar.


 she's mine unless she wants to share that is.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

I don't need to say where the broom went...


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't need to say where the broom went...



Oh my. RAEP!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> she's mine unless she wants to share that is.



Does she want to share? 

I'm willing to share. :3


EDIT: Also, EPIC DERAIL YAY!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't need to say where the broom went...


 
it went through my stomach D:


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> it went through my stomach D:



I don't think so...


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Does she want to share?
> 
> I'm willing to share. :3
> i'll ask
> ...


 


south syde dobe said:


> it went through my stomach D:


 try lower down. and hope they at least spit on the tip.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> it went through my stomach D:



Idk. If they shoved it in hard enough it might have gotten there.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> it went through my stomach D:


at least the kidney's are ok :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 8, 2010)

I can only say I love the furry girls :3
Other than that, II have no connection to the fandom
Girls have subgenres, and some are connected to furry so I can't 'completly' hate the fandom, but HOLY SHIT YES.

I think there is a lightswitch down there :V
So, Fuzzy Alien, open your eyes.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 8, 2010)

The best part used to be the art.

However, my focus has changed within the last few days. ;3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

Yiff      
Art
and the light-heartedness of the fans.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

Furry is a pretty cool guy, eh sucks cawk and doesn't afraid of anything... :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

People like HAXX make being here worthwhile XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> People like HAXX make being here worthwhile XD



Awww, I came.

Thanks though.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 8, 2010)

Theres more to the fandom than just yiff.
Now how much im  not saying.
Thats up to you to decide.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Awww, I came.
> 
> Thanks though.


Best freudian slip of the day.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 
Best thing I've ever seen in all my viewing history on FAF


----------



## Ames (May 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



...the fuck?

GENTLEMEN.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...the fuck?
> 
> GENTLEMEN.


 
Behold xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Behold xD



I think the broom in your avi's ass was the best thing i've ever seen.


----------



## Taralack (May 11, 2010)

Nothing :V


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 11, 2010)

i like the art yes


----------



## Jerreh (May 11, 2010)

Furries using 4chan memes like "umad!" and "facepaws". So random xD!


----------



## Tally (May 11, 2010)

Jerreh said:


> Furries using 4chan memes like "umad!" and "facepaws". So random xD!



Those are used all over the internet, not just specific sites.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I think the broom in your avi's ass was the best thing i've ever seen.


 That was funny but the broom finishing off Tashkent was the best


----------



## KAiZA (May 11, 2010)

-It's full of gay guys.
-The cons are fucking awesome.

There's more reasons to hate it though.


----------



## Apollo (May 11, 2010)

The Art.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 
CUTE THINGS EXPLODING... PLEASE KIDS, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!


----------



## Fallenmink (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> CUTE THINGS EXPLODING... PLEASE KIDS, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!



No. *DO TRY THIS AT HOME, WITH, LIKE M80s OR SOMETHING.* 


_This message brought to you by: Charles Darwin._


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll eat your dick for breakfast :V


=o Got milk?


Edit: o-o What happened to the posts above.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

I love this thread, I want it to have my babies <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I love this thread, I want it to have my babies <3



You just had to bump my troll thread. :3


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 17, 2010)

nice people i can relate with/friendly community,
the artwork,
other things i can't think off the top of my head


----------



## Bittertooth (May 17, 2010)

it has some really friendly people.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Why was the thread bumped.


----------



## Meegz0 (May 18, 2010)

The best thing about being a furry is this guy.











Sadly we'll never be as cool as him tho.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

Meegz0 said:


> The best thing about being a furry is this guy.


What the... how in the flying fuck is Batman related to furry fandom?!


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

He is a suiter obviously


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> He is a suiter obviously


Then he's the worst fursuiter ever, there's no fur and you can clearly see his face behind the mask.


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

when the furry community decides bats can't be furries then batman will cease to be a suiter.


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...the fuck?
> 
> GENTLEMEN.



You weren't here for that, were you?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 19, 2010)

It's porn, op.  :3x

Everything else sucks (except FAF <3).


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

Another thing I love about this fandom is Shark the raptor's avatar. Iguanas are awsum.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> - Yiff
> - They're so accepting
> - Yiff
> - Talented cartoon artists
> ...


 I tip the balance to straightness =P



Iguanas indeed are awesome <3


----------



## Tycho (May 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Tally (May 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...



QFT!


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

Teh pronz :V

That and some people here are genuinely funny and awesome to talk to. Unfortunately, that is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 19, 2010)

Wearing a tail!


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

I'm welcome as a perv, that's what I love. And furries are cute, they really are. And some furry art are really cool. Athros amaze me, I will never get to that point of drawing them because they're so darn hard.XD Maybe I could do Bugs Bunny style. And there's tons of athros that are very creative and stylish, I like that.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> *I'm welcome as a perv, that's what I love. *And furries are cute, they really are. And some furry art are really cool. Athros amaze me, I will never get to that point of drawing them because they're so darn hard.XD Maybe I could do Bugs Bunny style. And there's tons of athros that are very creative and stylish, I like that.


So pretty much I can assume by going off the bold part that you're a furry because you figured we'd love you for being a sick fuck?


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So pretty much I can assume by going off the bold part that you're a furry because you figured we'd love you for being a sick fuck?



The very first sentence I read on her deviantart profile says how much she likes pokemon porn, so I'm guessing the answer to that is 'yes.'


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Things you love. 





*Things you loooooove!*


False hope is fun, ain't it?


----------



## Debacle (May 20, 2010)

Great Opportunity to look at some awesome art. Also, pretty much everyone here kicks alot of ass. Really though, anthro-characters look amazing, it inspired me to begin drawing myself; with some progressive results too.


----------



## Apollo (May 20, 2010)

The memes.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Making fun of idiots/creepy furries.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> The very first sentence I read on her deviantart profile says how much she likes pokemon porn, so I'm guessing the answer to that is 'yes.'


Sweet Jesus...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

The amount of lol that is possible.


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

that it's a place where i can "hey guys, i like to go out on the side of the road, pick up dead opossums and fuck 'em." and NO ONE cares. some are even "I WANNA DO IT TOO!"


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> and NO ONE cares. some are even "I WANNA DO IT TOO!"


This is a lie.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

The massive amounts of lols


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is a lie.



there's been several :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2010)

The idiots make me feel better about my own level of stupidity. Sad fact.

Oh, and there's some genuinely awesome people here.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> there's been several :V


It was mostly at the first part. 

People care. 

I care.

Stop that, Harley :c.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The idiots make me feel better about my own level of stupidity. Sad fact.
> 
> Oh, and there's some genuinely awesome people here.



Oh god this. I usually feel a lot better about myself after reading FAF.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It was mostly at the first part.
> 
> People care.
> 
> ...



I care too


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It was mostly at the first part.
> 
> People care.
> 
> ...



who am i hurting jashwa you tell me that

who am i hurting


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> who am i hurting jashwa you tell me that
> 
> who am i hurting


My soul.

It hurts my soul to know that you're out there fucking some poor defenseless corpse that deserves to not be desecrated after it was murdered :c.


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2010)

These avatar memes are making me rage. Fuck you all. >:[

*stomps off to terrorize innocent clams*


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> These avatar memes are making me rage. Fuck you all. >:[
> 
> *stomps off to terrorize innocent clams*


You're just asking for us to copy yours, but I wouldn't be able to stand having my avatar looking so dumb.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Saying meow in public and not having a billion people go


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

Thread:
The fact it's one of the few ways I've got of breaking the monotony.
The quirkiness of anthros.

That's about it.

Now, Fuzzy Alien, are you gay or not? Becuase, you know... that's the way Scotty started.

EDIT: Â¡Por Dios!

WHY THE HELL ARE THERE SO MANY PEOPLE WITH THE SAME AVATAR?!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Thread:
> The fact it's one of the few ways I've got of breaking the monotony.
> The quirkiness of anthros.
> 
> ...



I love it when people rage or flip out on the forum.

Their tears are almost as good as a baby's.


And my avi is better than theirs by far.


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My soul.
> 
> It hurts my soul to know that you're out there fucking some poor defenseless corpse that deserves to not be desecrated after it was murdered :c.



listen

these guys dont have anything going for them, dead on the side of the road. i am giving them what they probly never had during their life: sweet love.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I love it when people rage or flip out on the forum.
> 
> Their tears are almost as good as a baby's.
> 
> ...


 
NO, yours has a low resolution.

Heckler's is far better.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Now, Fuzzy Alien, are you gay or not? Becuase, you know... that's the way Scotty started.



... You're kidding, right?


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... You're kidding, right?


 
I'm not. He started doing gay things and claiming that he was hetero. Now, well, you know the way he is like now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I'm not. He started doing gay things and claiming that he was hetero. Now, well, you know the way he is like now.



lol


Yes, I'm gay. So very gay. So very very gay.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm gay. So very gay. So very very gay.


 
*Stoic "fox" expression*

Now I'm the one who tries to guess whether you're kidding or not.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> *Stoic "fox" expression*
> 
> Now I'm the one who tries to guess whether you're kidding or not.



Can someone else help me out here?


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

iuno fuzzy i thought you were gay


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can someone else help me out here?



So, gay. Are balls touching y/n?


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy is flamingly homosexual.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

That's pretty bad when *I* have to convince someone that I'm gay.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's pretty bad when *I* have to convince someone that I'm gay.


Now you know how I feel for having to convince people that I am not gay.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now you know how I feel for having to convince people that I am not gay.


..wait, you aren't gay?


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

Doubts have been cleared.

Many thanks FAF members.

Fuzzy, why is it sad? I just thought you weren't... but now I'm not sure... not that it's a bad thing... okay, enjoy yourself on your freedom.

Heckler, stop rolepalying and doing yiff jokes, or just stop comming.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's pretty bad when *I* have to convince someone that I'm gay.


It means that you're so gay that you make people think "That guy can't be serious." It is pretty bad.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It means that you're so gay that you make people think "That guy can't be serious." It is pretty bad.



That's like... _H&K_ level of gayness.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's like... _H&K_ level of gayness.


I'm not gay god damnit. This is not something I love about furries.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay god damnit. This is not something I love about furries.



Dont worry H&K your not alone


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay god damnit. This is not something I love about furries.



Wanna yiff?


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wanna yiff?


Uhhh... 

Of course. No homo though.


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay god damnit. This is not something I love about furries.



hey mang you didn't say that last night! :c


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Hawt wolf chicks.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wanna yiff?


Back off, I called dibs on him first >:[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> Of course. No homo though.



Bet you wouldn't say no to _my_ homo milk.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bet you wouldn't say no to _my_ homo milk.


I probably would actually. It is not something I love about the furry fandom.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> *Of course. No homo though*.


 
Accept it Heckler, they'll never ever stop teasing you, so remember:

*"If you can't beat them, join them"*

I'm saying this because I won't  believe your word anymore...

The above statement was a joke...


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

No, dont do it, you dont know the power of the homo side


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> No, dont do it, you dont know the power of the homo side


 
I'm on his side, actually, I was just kidding (as the white letters said).

Also, welcome to the club of people who believe that Heckler & Koch is NOT gay.

Hey! We should start that club, actually.

And Fuzzy, that "This" was worthless (read the white letters).


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

I don't like cocks though.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I'm on his side, actually, I was just kidding (as the white letters said).
> 
> Also, welcome to the club of people who believe that Heckler & Koch is NOT gay.
> 
> Hey! We should start that club, actually.



I figured that when your title says "refuses to yiff." good to know


----------



## Sauvignon (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't like cocks though.



Try to make less sense.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I figured that when your title says "refuses to yiff." good to know


 
Thanks, and your avatar reminds that *The Fox and The Hound* is massively underrated. It deserves at least an 8.5, in my opinion.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Thanks, and your avatar reminds that *The Fox and The Hound* is massively underrated. It deserves at least an 8.5, in my opinion.



Very true my friend


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Very true my friend



I've seen it so many times as a kid.

I think I cried the first time.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

I haven't seen that movie in years. I don't even remember what happens.


----------



## foxmusk (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I haven't seen that movie in years. I don't even remember what happens.



like every old disney movie, something dies and it's all sad :c


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I haven't seen that movie in years. I don't even remember what happens.



Fox meets hound.

They have gay cub yiff.

The end.





















(not really, I totally don't remember either)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

What do ya think of my new avi, guyz?


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What do ya think of my new avi, guyz?


à² _à²


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> à² _à²


This


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What do ya think of my new avi, guyz?



It's gay. Even for you >.>



Werecatdawn said:


> This



We have a "this" button


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It's gay. Even for you >.>



So, good then?


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, good then?




Hmmm... Needz moar robot unicorn :V


----------



## Zseliq (May 20, 2010)

The art. :3


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

I love that I've started 3/4 avatar fads in the last few days.


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I love that I've started 3/4 avatar fads in the last few days.


Ostriches were, and still are, the best.


----------



## Zseliq (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I love that I've started 3/4 avatar fads in the last few days.



Gah I through you were..that person who had that avatar but you're not. My whole world is a sham!

But yeah that is pretty neat.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

I love to rage.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What do ya think of my new avi, guyz?



Not murry enough.



8-bit said:


> We have a "this" button



This.



HAXX said:


> I love to rape.



Fix'd



Jashwa said:


> I love that I've started 3/4 avatar fads in the  last few days.



Cool story bro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







8-bit said:


> Hmmm... Needz moar robot unicorn :V



Taurin much?



gdzeek said:


> Dont worry H&K your not alone



No. He is.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay god damnit.



1. This is haraious.
2. You are missing out on so much. Gay buttsecks will make your toes curl and your head fall off and cure constipation.
3. This is just ducking fararious.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 2. You are missing out on so much. Gay buttsecks will make your toes curl and your head fall off and cure constipation.




I lol'd hard.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 20, 2010)

Me, myself, and I :V
Oh, and banhammer 34 

seriously?
Antropomorphism, Fursuits, Porn (No, not Yiff >.<), Community...


----------



## Enwon (May 20, 2010)

What I love most about the furry fandom is the drama.  It's always hilarious.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> What I love most about the furry fandom is the drama.  It's always hilarious.




*Drama.*


----------



## Bir (May 20, 2010)

So far, more people are literate than non-literate. : /

At least, what I've seen.. the people who can't spell and type right don't last long. I'm glad of that. XP


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> So far *(no comma)* more people are literate than *illiterate*. : /
> 
> At least, what I've seen*,* *(no line break)* the people who can't spell and type right don't last long. I'm glad of that. XP



Yes. Literate.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 21, 2010)

wut iz dis litareci dat u speak ov?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> wut iz dis litareci dat u speak ov?



Iz a cunzpeerasea bai teh guvurnmint!

Rrun! Rrun fur teh Hulls!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Iz a cunzpeerasea bai teh guvurnmint!
> 
> Rrun! Rrun fur teh Hulls!


D8< You killed it!







Jk =3


----------



## slydude851 (May 22, 2010)

*takes a deep breath in and out and shakes head very slowly."


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

I love how every thread in the den gets derailed within the first 15 minutes.
I love how everyone is a perverted freak.
I love all the free porn.

I love FAF!


----------

